# 1st try GoPro Black Edition + Adobe AE + Twixtor



## Samuelx (Feb 24, 2013)

1st video with my new GoPro Black.. very happy with it.

Snowboarding in Andelsubuch 2013 with GoPro Part1 - YouTube

Adobe AE + Twixtor

If I may suggest by buying GoPro 3 You should probably buy also extra batt pack.
Wasabi pack (charger + 2 batteries ) :bowdown:

With this I could make whole day on slope, tested and it is worth of it
Original battery died after 30-40min.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

nice work, idk if you done it or not, but it might be a general tip for everyone with AE, easyease your keyframes by selecting them and hitting F9  It will make everything smoother


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool video, I really like the shot at 1:18


----------



## GoProHoe (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice edit, but going to be critical here, you have almost a minute of establishing road scenery, can be shorter. It would have been better to use a more original song then gopro own ad music, it's a great song but id say at least 70% of the snowboarding /action sport amateur videos end up using it. Lots of slowmo of braking on groomers..needs more action


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Twixtor sucks for snowboarding. There is too much distortion.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Twixtor sucks for snowboarding. There is too much distortion.


Holy fuck, can you fall in a tree well already. It's so sad you are from Canada.

Anyways, great first effort imo, almost makes me wish I kept my camera. In the opening title should it have not said "Smedia Presents", not "Present" ?? I could be wrong, but it reads funny. I like who you tried to sync the riding with the music so many videos just slap music on a video and call it an edit. You need some tits deep pow and a few more "action" shots and I bet you come up with something pretty good.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> Holy fuck, can you fall in a tree well already. It's so sad you are from Canada.
> 
> Anyways, great first effort imo, almost makes me wish I kept my camera. In the opening title should it have not said "Smedia Presents", not "Present" ?? I could be wrong, but it reads funny. I like who you tried to sync the riding with the music so many videos just slap music on a video and call it an edit. You need some tits deep pow and a few more "action" shots and I bet you come up with something pretty good.


Holy fuck, you're blind.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Holy fuck, you're blind.


Blind, no. We are amateur snowboarders trying to have some fun. And just because all our shit isn't produced by Brainfarm doesn't mean it isn't good or worth watching. You need to just chill the fuck out and enjoy life more. If you don't like something, just stfu as you are never productive to a post. At least provide some info on alternatives, other options, the reason why twix sucks, what software you use, where are your awesome videos?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> Blind, no. We are amateur snowboarders trying to have some fun. And just because all our shit isn't produced by Brainfarm doesn't mean it isn't good or worth watching. You need to just chill the fuck out and enjoy life more. If you don't like something, just stfu as you are never productive to a post. At least provide some info on alternatives, other options, the reason why twix sucks, what software you use, where are your awesome videos?


I though i explained it. it gives too much distortion. try to keep go pro still while you record a clip you will slow down later on. I use adobe after effects 4. Setting limits for yourself will never make you better....

Twixtor replicates fake frames between real frames to make it look like its filmed with a phantom, when in fact its filmed with a go pro. In my opinion ramped slow motion is much more suitable snowboarding and skateboarding, then redbull 1000000fps cameras.


----------



## Samuelx (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi all, thanks for comments. :thumbsup:
How I said this is my first video ever, also on the board I am a beginner. 
I do appreciate any feedback ( positive or negative ), I can learn from both...


----------



## Samuelx (Feb 24, 2013)

and thanks for the suggestions


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

When you edit and film snowboarding, try to cut out only the good parts. Edit more like old school editing, none of that redbull slow mo shit. cameras they use are worth more then your house. Really focus on synching. that is all. also, dont listen to me, i don't know shit about editing.


----------

